# Problem with K2 Maysis size...



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

11.5. :thumbsup:

They will pack out.


----------



## comatoast (Dec 30, 2010)

Muki said:


> 11.5. :thumbsup:
> 
> They will pack out.



Even if they are really tight on the toe? We didnt heat fit them ( I did on the 12s ) but in 5 minutes of wearing the 11.5 and walking around in them They were starting to hurt my fat toe.. Like I said, when I bent my knees and got in boarding stance it took a bit of the pressure off the toe, but this being my first pair of boarding boots I wanna get it right so I dont end up blowing $250 on boots that are to small and will ruin the fun on the hill


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say try on more boots, they just might not be the boot for you. Almost every boot fits differently.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

They wont pack out. I bought the Maysis last season and the toe box is just small. 

My toes kill at the end of the day.


----------

